# PS1 (PSX) memory card to USB?



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

This may seem kinda random, but does anyone know where I could get a PS1 (PSX) memory card to USB adapter? If such a thing even exists...

I've been playing lots of old PS1 games on my PC using an emulator and I want to transfer the save files to a memory card.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.retrocollect.com/Guides/retro-guide-transfer-ps1-save-game-files-from-pc-to-a-ps1-memory-card.html


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

There's another item out there called a DexDrive though this requires a serial port.

There are also many others. If you search somewhere like EmuForums, you should find all the info.

Back in the day they were mainly used to read the files off the PS1 card, hex edit them on the pc (Hack) and write back to the memory card.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Okay, thanks.


----------

